# Split TV2 signal to computer?



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

Is it possible to use a cable splitter to split the signal to TV2 to a PC with Media Center? I realize that if it is possible, both TV2 and the PC would have to watch the same thing. Thanks


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Are you talking about running a cable from the TV2 Out feed from the 622 to the PC? If so, then yeah I guess. I don't see why that wouldn't work.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

That's why they call TV2 Home distribution. You can split it to multiple TVs and/or Media Center tuners. I send TV2 to my Media Center PC and output it to the RGB input on my HDTV so that I can watch SDTV in a window while working on my PC.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep, you sure can. I have splitters on my "tv2 output" and send the signal to 3 different tv sets throughout the house. Works great.


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe I should clarify what I'm trying to do. First, I took a cable splitter and split the signal for TV2. I plugged the co-ax cable into the back of TV2 and everything works fine. Then, I took the split line and I ran it into the back of my PC which has media center. When I try to configure the signal through media center, I'm asked to choose a TV signal. I am given the follwing choices.
Chan 2
Chan 3
Chan 4
S-Vid 1
S-Vid 2
Comp. Vid 1
Comp Vid 2
None of these.

My TV2 is tuned to Aux CH 73. How do I get it so that I am able to watch TV on my computer? I don't care that both the computer and TV2 will have to watch the same thing...and I have Vista if that makes a difference.

Thanks


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

g182237 said:


> My TV2 is tuned to Aux CH 73. How do I get it so that I am able to watch TV on my computer? I don't care that both the computer and TV2 will have to watch the same thing...and I have Vista if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks


If you don't want to change your satellite setup you need to run the signal to a VCR (tune to ch. 73) and take the s-video or composite (and audio) signal from it in order to input it to your computer. Choose s-video or composite (whichever you use) in the computer setup.


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bill R said:


> If you don't want to change your satellite setup you need to run the signal to a VCR (tune to ch. 73) and take the s-video or composite (and audio) signal from it in order to input it to your computer. Choose s-video or composite (whichever you use) in the computer setup.


I don't have an s-vid out on the back of my old VCR. Is there any other way to do it?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It would appear to me that you need a different tuner card in the computer that will tune to channel 73. I have the output of one of my Dish receivers feeding my tuner card on a line input though and you might want to try that (comp out on the receiver to comp in on the computer).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Or you could get a modulator that takes channel 73 as input and modulates it to output channel 2 or 3.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

g182237 said:


> I don't have an s-vid out on the back of my old VCR. Is there any other way to do it?


Sure. Use the composite video connector (yellow) and the left/right audio (white/red).


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

go into Media Center setup and manually add channel 73...


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I had my computer setup with my old DVR with Dish. No problems at all.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

I just bought a cheap capture device called "Instant VideoXpress". The TV2 plugs right into it, then a USB port.

I love being able to watch two football games at the same time.


----------



## sandrattt (Mar 23, 2005)

g182237 said:


> Maybe I should clarify what I'm trying to do. First, I took a cable splitter and split the signal for TV2. I plugged the co-ax cable into the back of TV2 and everything works fine. Then, I took the split line and I ran it into the back of my PC which has media center. When I try to configure the signal through media center, I'm asked to choose a TV signal. I am given the follwing choices.
> Chan 2
> Chan 3
> Chan 4
> ...


Here's how I got Vista Media Center to tune chan 73:
My TV card has 2 coax inputs. I connect to the one that said catv.
In the TV Signal Setup Menue:
1. I selected to manually configure my TV signal.
2. I selected the CABLE as the input.
3. I answered NO to the question if I had a set-top box.
4. I said no to the Digital antenna question
5. Then I selected "Return to TV settings"
6. I selected live TV, then changed the PC channel manually using the Plus 
key until I got to channel 73 and there was the signal.

Good luck


----------



## fhipper (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm having the same issue on my new HP computer that has a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1800 (model 78xxx, combo ATSC/QAM) card as g182237. I tried the work around suggested by sandrattt but it didn't work for me. My TV 2 modulator on the 622 receiver is set for channel 24. There is no way I've found to go into media center and add a channel. My main goal is to watch live satellite TV on my computer via media center. The computer is not in the same room as the 622 and running SVideo/composite cables are not an easy option. We prefer to keep the 622 in dual mode. 

I was able to connect my over the air coax to the computer and after running the media center wizard with the antenna option receive local TV channels. I've updated the latest drivers on the Hauppauge card. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## fhipper (Jun 25, 2007)

I kept playing with the Dish settings until I got it to work. When I changed the DISH modulator for TV2 to cable and channel 73 the picture came in. That's the part I was missing in sandrattt's instructions. 

I'm watching the Skins/Seahawks playoff game on part of the monitor while writing this reply. I like it...


----------

